# Why do my Livebearers Keep Dieing?



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Why? I've lost 6 fish in the past three months! One should have been culled at birth, one died of ich, another by ich related stress, (I've fixed the ich!) one had always been sickly, another was permanent prego, and tonight, my first male appeared on the filter! I'm assuming it was a result of abuse from the females he was "flirting with", as his tail looks pretty torn up. Only my guppies! They're with a comet, 3 kuhli's, 4 neon tetras, 1 serpae tetra, 5 zebra danios, and 1 black mollie in a 35 pentagon with a Penguin 125 and UG filter. The temp. is 80. (Iknow, I'm trying to get rid of the goldfish!) What can I do to save my last 3 guppies? (I had 12ish at one point!)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are you watching the serpae? He would be my guppy murder suspect.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's what I thought, but he always stays near the bottom. Alone. Possibly biding his time. I'll keep a closer eye on him.


----------

